# Labels outside t-shirts



## vicobt (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Guys!
Apart from puting labels on t-shirt necks il like suggestions on this, I want to put a little label outside of the t-shirt,precisely on the right hand arm, along the collar bone, the label will have a little logo on it SO i was wondering if there are any special considerations to take of note while having this in mind any suggestions or considerations will be very welcome.
THANKS
VICTOR


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Special considerations? No. It's a simple thing to design and implement.


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

They usualy called hem pips, hems on tshirts can vary in size so you need to consider this when you order.


----------



## ElevenOTwelve (Sep 9, 2008)

vicobt said:


> Hi Guys!
> Apart from puting labels on t-shirt necks il like suggestions on this, I want to put a little label outside of the t-shirt,precisely on the right hand arm, along the collar bone, the label will have a little logo on it SO i was wondering if there are any special considerations to take of note while having this in mind any suggestions or considerations will be very welcome.
> THANKS
> VICTOR


just be very specific about the placement to the company sewing them. tape or staple one on a shirt to show them what you want


----------

